# Food Safety News - 07/16/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 16, 2021)

*CDC confirms investigation of multi-state outbreak of E. coli O121 infections*
By News Desk on Jul 16, 2021 12:05 am
The CDC is working with other public health agencies to investigate an 11-state outbreak of E. Coli O121 infections. As of July 15 a total of 15 patients had been confirmed with infections, a CDC spokesperson told Food Safety News. No other information from the agency was available for release. The Food and Drug Administration... Continue Reading


*Salmonella and Campylobacter reports fall in Austria*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 16, 2021 12:03 am
Austria saw a decline in Salmonella and Campylobacter infections in 2020, according to annual figures released recently. The country also reported data for Listeria, botulism poisoning and Yersinia which were at about the same levels as the year before. This past year, the number of primary human isolates sent to the National Reference Centre for... Continue Reading


*Cold chain guide seeks to improve food safety in the UK*
By News Desk on Jul 16, 2021 12:01 am
A trade association in the United Kingdom has published a guide on managing food safety for the temperature-controlled storage and distribution sector. The Cold Chain Federation said the guidance should make it easier for members to develop, improve and implement food safety plans and processes. The guide was produced with support from the federation’s members and... Continue Reading


*Federal agencies warn public; say BrightFarms salad behind Salmonella outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Jul 15, 2021 05:53 pm
The CDC has confirmed it is investigating a multi-state Salmonella Typhimurium outbreak and is advising the public to not eat a certain kind of packaged salad from BrightFarms. The Food and Drug Administration reported on July 14 that it was investigating an outbreak, but did not release any specific information. As of the posting of... Continue Reading


*FDA sampling finds Listeria, leads to nationwide recall of kimchi products*
By News Desk on Jul 15, 2021 03:07 pm
5000 Years Foods Inc. of Chicago is recalling certain kimchi because of potential Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The recall was the result of sampling by the FDA that found Listeria monocytogenes in 5000 Years Foods Inc.’s production facility. The recalled products were first distributed in Illinois and then further distributed to retail stores, potentially nationwide. Recalled... Continue Reading


*Fruiterie Milano Inc. recalls La Bella Contadina brand cheese over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Jul 15, 2021 10:29 am
Fruiterie Milano Inc. is recalling La Bella Contadina brand Burrata Nadi con latte di bufala (cheese) from the marketplace because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination.  This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) test results. The recalled product was distributed through retail outlets in Quebec. The CFIA is verifying that industry is removing... Continue Reading


----------

